
Maxwell's equations lead to discovery of Dyakonov–Voigt surface waves - bookofjoe
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2019.0317
======
silverman
1 better, wrap lower 1/3 of crystal with the following in this order.24 carrot
gold leaf .99 silver wire,pure copper wire,aluminum wire and steel wire,place
the crystal in the sun with largest window facing south. Watch what happens to
the skies ,seeing is believing

